# My babies are growing sooo fast



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well today I got off work early and decided while it was still light out I would weigh the babies and see how tall they were at the withers. Now these are goats for our 4-H fair at the end of July. I was told that between 60-80lbs is prime weight. I think I may end up with heavy weights. Little Joy who was a month old yesturday is 20lbs and 17" tall. Joey and tank will be 2 months on the 13th, Joey is 32lbs and 20" tall and Tank is 40lbs and 19" tall. Just to see how tall my moms were I measured them also. Faith (Joys mom) is 27" tall and Ruby (tank and Joeys mom) is 28" tall. Does 27" and 28" tall sound like a normal sized boer doe? Does it sound like the babies are growing fast or are they growing normal? Just wondered if I should breed for later babies next year?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

wow you are going to have some really nice babies at fair. It is amazing how they will slow down after they are off mom.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Are they boars? Are you allowed to show meat goats in 4-H? Our group is all dairy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so they do slow down alot? Thats kind of a good thing I was getting worried 40lbs in 2 months and I have 4 months to go they would be like 160lbs if they continued to grow that well. Yes we have both meat and dairy classes and I got them to have market does this year also. That way kids can sell their does also.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They will slow down a little bit but you don't want them to too much they should be fine at the fair! We show both here too...


----------

